
BBC Radio 4 Analysis – Silicon Valley Values - shrikant
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07dknlv
======
brudgers
Direct link to mp3:
[http://open.live.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/5/redir/version/2.0...](http://open.live.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/5/redir/version/2.0/mediaset/audio-
nondrm-download/proto/http/vpid/p03xhcrv.mp3)

